# What's your DIN setting?



## skiNEwhere (Oct 15, 2012)

For normal skiing I stay on 10. If I plan on hucking cliffs though I'll crank it up to 12


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2012)

You might as well ask what everyone's pant sizes are.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 15, 2012)

well that was unnecessary, if that offends you then you don't have to answer


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2012)

11 everyday


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll throw up the pant size poll  

I'm actually not sure what I'm set at. ... will check and report back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## KD7000 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2012)

420


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> well that was unnecessary, if that offends you then you don't have to answer


No, it was necessary. It doesn't offend me so much as concerns me. Sharing DINs is no more relevant than comparing pant sizes or shoe sizes and at worst it could be dangerous if some idiot gets into a "this one goes to 11" cock waving competition. If you want to debate the merits of trusting the manufacturer charts that ski techs use, go for it. Posting numbers is at best no different than posting pant sizes and at worst could instigate someone to do something stupid. 

I'm on the tech installed mark for someone my weight, age, and III+ ability. I don't crank it up for cliff jumps and I don't pre-release. I ain't posting my number... I don't want any one to feel inferior because they need to crank theirs up to feel secure.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2012)

but i'm cool if i crank it up to 11 right?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.dinsetting.com/index.htm

DIN Setting Calculator puts me at 5.5 DIN. 

I rented demo skis all of last season, shop guys set 'em up/ 6.5 DIN. 

If i go with Look Pivot 14 bindings on this years new skis i'll go with a 5.5 DIN. 

Considering giving the Knee binding a try as i had a partially torn MCL years ago and allot of trouble with the cartilage gliding surface softening, all of which kept me from skiing for over two decades! Only it's hard to get past the idea of a 36mm stack height/6mm delta or 6mm of plastic toe lifter shims.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> No, it was necessary. It doesn't offend me so much as concerns me. Sharing DINs is no more relevant than comparing pant sizes or shoe sizes and at worst it could be dangerous if some idiot gets into a "this one goes to 11" cock waving competition. If you want to debate the merits of trusting the manufacturer charts that ski techs use, go for it. Posting numbers is at best no different than posting pant sizes and at worst could instigate someone to do something stupid.
> 
> I'm on the tech installed mark for someone my weight, age, and III+ ability. I don't crank it up for cliff jumps and I don't pre-release. I ain't posting my number... I don't want any one to feel inferior because they need to crank theirs up to feel secure.



I agree with your comments but you did come off a bit harsh.  Could have been a little more tackful.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> No, it was necessary. It doesn't offend me so much as concerns me. Sharing DINs is no more relevant than comparing pant sizes or shoe sizes and at worst it could be dangerous if some idiot gets into a "this one goes to 11" cock waving competition. If you want to debate the merits of trusting the manufacturer charts that ski techs use, go for it. Posting numbers is at best no different than posting pant sizes and at worst could instigate someone to do something stupid.
> 
> I'm on the tech installed mark for someone my weight, age, and III+ ability. I don't crank it up for cliff jumps and I don't pre-release. I ain't posting my number... I don't want any one to feel inferior because they need to crank theirs up to feel secure.



Indeed.  I go with what the chart says and leave it at that.  I don't pre-release.

There's nothing harsh about that.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Indeed. I go with what the chart says and leave it at that. I don't pre-release.
> 
> There's nothing harsh about that.



 The tone was harsh not the comments. Riv does come off like that at times especially to newbies.  I am not saying he was wrong.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2012)

32 x 30


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

If someone sets their DIN higher than it should be because of so-called cock waving; whose fault is that?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2012)

Puck it said:


> The tone was harsh not the comments. Riv does come off like that at times especially to newbies.  I am not saying he was wrong.



I'm not sure how you can detect tone over the internet?  His post seemed innocuous to me.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 16, 2012)

9.5


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure how you can detect tone over the internet? His post seemed innocuous to me.



Wording, especially second post.  It comes off as condescnending to me at least.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> 9.5


 I thought that would be a 27.5 mondo!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

if OP wants to start a dick waving thread why is it Riv's job moderate it, can't it just be ignored. Nick can squash it if he likes, he's the sheriff.  

besides, is it really any different than other threads where people brag about tight trees, insanely steep trails or monster bumps that they've mastered, calling out others as weak because they can't do the same?  

I think my DIN is set to 8.  factory recommendation is 7 based on the weight i tell the tech but then i bump it up 1 more because i lie about my weight due to embarrassment.

btw, i agree to some extent, this thread really has no basis for legit discussion. a skinny kid with a 8 din might be more "off the chart" than a fat slob set to 10 or 11.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 16, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I thought that would be a 27.5 mondo!!!



26.5 mondo which translates to 308 bsl on the Factors and 307 bsl on the WC 120s. 9.5 is my chart recommended DIN because I indicated that I was a Type III+ skier. My ski backpack has a Pozi 3 screwdriver just in case. I like playing with numbers.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2012)

Who's moderating anything?

You guys are being a little harsh on riverc0il, imho...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Who's moderating anything?
> 
> You guys are being a little harsh on riverc0il, imho...


 Harsh, I think it was the other way around. I have met Riv at Cannon a couple of times. He can come off like that if you do not know his persona on here. Nothing was meant by it, just pointing out the OP's position was valid.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> 26.5 mondo which translates to 308 bsl on the Factors and 307 bsl on the WC 120s. 9.5 is my chart recommended DIN because I indicated that I was a Type III+ skier. My ski backpack has a Pozi 3 screwdriver just in case. I like playing with numbers.




I actually have mine set to 22/7 (or ~ 3.1415926).  A little low but it works.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

a. none of this really matters, it is a ski chat site, say what you like to whom you like as long as it isn't offensive*
b. riv's first comment was funny, IMHO.  his 2nd post made it sound , to me, like this was a taboo subject based on the potential safety issue of over-cranking your din.  which if said sarcastically would have been even funnier but my expertise in reading text on the internet says it was a serious comment, not a sarcastic one.



* as deemed by Nick


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

I still think the conversation is good. And now we all know that we shouldn't crank up our DIN's just to impress each other with how DIN-y-ness we are.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 16, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I actually have mine set to 22/7 (or ~ 3.1415926).  A little low but it works.



Good for you!

I was hoping to approximate 9.8 meters/second squared.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I was hoping to approximate 9.8 meters/second squared.



I was hoping to get to "c" but I can never seem to get there!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

Wasn't there a link here earlier that showed how to calculate the appropriate DIN?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> Wasn't there a link here earlier that showed how to calculate the appropriate DIN?



Here you go, little buddy.

http://www.dinsetting.com/


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

do you need new glasses?

http://www.dinsetting.com/index.htm


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

8.5 based on the site.


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess instead of being such a lazy putz I could have just googled it. 

http://www.dinsetting.com/

^maybe I do need glasses .... !!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> 8.5 based on the site.



Two same size!!! drops by 1.5 though when I put in 50 for age which I will in 1.5 months.  Staying at 11!  I hate pre matures!!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

Mine says 8.5 as well. 

What the hell is 3+? The description says, "Type 3+ - For skiers who desire visual indicator settings higher than settings for a Type 3 skier."

I read that as basically; "this isn't really a setting you should use but if a higher number makes you feel better than go nuts"


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

huck it baby!!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

i like that site, any time i get put in an age bracket that includes 18 -30 i'm happy.  

 i like the chart too, i'd found a copy of this a few years ago


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 16, 2012)

Cock waving sounds fun.  But what's a DIN?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Cock waving sounds fun.  But what's a DIN?
> View attachment 6726





We are always waiting for your sorry arse though.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Who's moderating anything?
> 
> You guys are being a little harsh on riverc0il, imho...


It is cool. I can take it. My comment was a bit rough.

But here is why: my second post in this thread that drew the criticism was a response to the OP that tried to shut me down by telling me my comments were not necessary and that I shouldn't have posted. Someone needed to point out that comparing DINs is rather silly. I only got hostile when my humerous jab drew a rebuke itself. Fair enough? 

I didn't get to go skiing last weekend and I am testy. Bring it.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> It is cool. I can take it. My comment was a bit rough.
> 
> But here is why: my second post in this thread that drew the criticism was a response to the OP that tried to shut me down by telling me my comments were not necessary and that I shouldn't have posted. Someone needed to point out that comparing DINs is rather silly. I only got hostile when my humerous jab drew a rebuke itself. Fair enough?
> 
> I didn't get to go skiing last weekend and I am testy. Bring it.



Agree with assesment! Nice.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 16, 2012)

Puck it said:


> We are always waiting for your sorry arse though.



For cock waving?  You shouldn't....go ahead without me on that one.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> For cock waving?  You shouldn't....go ahead without me on that one.




Damn, where is that emoticon swinging it around!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 16, 2012)

I hadnt actually put my #'s into the chart in a while, even though I adjust skis every day:dunce:.  Turns out I am a 9.5 or 11, depending on if I go 3, or 3+.  I set my skis between 10 and 12 depending on the pair and terrain.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 16, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> No, it was necessary. It doesn't offend me so much as concerns me. Sharing DINs is no more relevant than comparing pant sizes or shoe sizes and at worst it could be dangerous if some idiot gets into a "this one goes to 11" cock waving competition. If you want to debate the merits of trusting the manufacturer charts that ski techs use, go for it. Posting numbers is at best no different than posting pant sizes and at worst could instigate someone to do something stupid.
> 
> I'm on the tech installed mark for someone my weight, age, and III+ ability. I don't crank it up for cliff jumps and I don't pre-release. I ain't posting my number... I don't want any one to feel inferior because they need to crank theirs up to feel secure.



It's people like you who are the reason I only post on this site for a month or so and then disappear for the remaining months of the year. 

I started this thread simply to make conversation, like MANY OTHER people do, but you had to make a snide remark instead of being cordial about it, or sending me a PM about it. It seems like you are the only one bothered by this.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

we're almost to 50 posts in the thread so i'd say there is some conversation going on


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 16, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Wording, especially second post.  It comes off as condescnending to me at least.



Hold it, stop! When I was replying to rivercoil's second post, there was only 1 or 2 pages. I was multitasking and by the time I posted a reply I saw that there were 5 pages! So please excuse me if my last post seemed missplaced.

I was not trying to start a dick measuring contest. This is a ski site, and I know there are a lot better and dedicated skiers than me, especially seeing as I've spent* FOUR* of the last 8 years in the middle-east (2 Iraq, 2 Afghanistan) while in the Marines and as a contractor, so my skiing isn't nearly as good as it should be, which is also the reason I've been on this site 5 years and only have 500 posts.

And speaking of which, how the hell am I a newbie? I'm not a veteran (of this board), but I think I've been on this site long enough to have that label removed, and at least have a little courtesy. 

I took RC's post as saying "How rude of you to ask that question, what were you thinking", when I was just trying to make conversation. That's *ALL*


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

I think your posts are great.... this 50 reply thread is the proof of the pudding ... PS thanks for your service 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

skiNEwhere, using the chart provided in one of the first few posts what should your DIN be?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> skiNEwhere, using the chart provided in one of the first few posts what should your DIN be?



10


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i like that site, any time i get put in an age bracket that includes 18 -30 i'm happy.
> 
> i like the chart too, i'd found a copy of this a few years ago


I remember that bvibert (I think) posted this chart up a few years ago. I printed it out and it's part of my reference material in my tuning kit. It just goes to show you that topics rotate through this forum all the time. This is not the first thread on DIN settings and won't be the last. Yes, lots of dick-waving goes on in AZ.

Nick, Type III+ refers to people who ski very aggresively (i.e., huck stuff, ski very fast, run fast laps on moguls, skiing in no-fall zones where losing a ski is unthinkable, etc.) and do not want their skis to pre-release at all. Considering the type of skiing you do (jumping off stuff), you probably should classify yourself in the III or III+ range. Caution though that, because the skis won't release unless subjected to greater forces, your knee will be the one to give. Of course, the opposite of this is that you can get a variety of injuries if your skis pre-release. It's a balancing act and it's your call.

When we skied MRG last year, you kept walking out of your skis. I took a look at your bindings, saw the DIN setting and looked at you (if you all haven't met Nick, he's not a small man). First thing I said was that your DIN was set too low. You may want to have them adjusted before the season begins.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah the description just threw me off --- The description says, "Type 3+ - For skiers who desire visual indicator settings higher than settings for a Type 3 skier."

That sounds like it was just designed to make you feel better, not that the skier type was actually more advanced.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 17, 2012)

I usually just look over in the starting gate at Bode's DIN setting and go one higher


----------



## hrstrat57 (Oct 17, 2012)

8 it is


----------



## Philpug (Oct 18, 2012)

I think the question could be asked.."Do you ski at, above or below what you DIN should be?"

Marker: Above
Look/Salomon: Below
Tyrolia: At

Care to guess which bindings I ski?


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

^I am really interested in this comment. I typically ski what is recommended, and the I go based on experience ... so if I'm stepping out of my skis a lot I will up it incrementally until I feel I am only losing them when necessary. 

I don't know enough about each manufacturer to share DIN settings by brand; but why would one have different DIN release settings than others? Are they not standardized? IOW why would you want to release earlier on a Look or Solomon vs. a Marker?


----------



## Philpug (Oct 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> ^I am really interested in this comment. I typically ski what is recommended, and the I go based on experience ... so if I'm stepping out of my skis a lot I will up it incrementally until I feel I am only losing them when necessary.
> 
> I don't know enough about each manufacturer to share DIN settings by brand; but why would one have different DIN release settings than others? Are they not standardized? IOW why would you want to release earlier on a Look or Solomon vs. a Marker?



While DIN is standardized, binding quality and retention is not. I can ski a Look or Salomon below what is recommended and still have confidence in them that I will not pre release.


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

So is your list above essentially a statement on quality and "release tolerance levels"? 

Just asking, I know you are an equipment guru  

I would have figured a DIN setting of, say, 8, is the same on all brands.

If it's standardized "shouldn't" the retention be the same, unless the basic premise is that the quality makes the tolerance levels different. So a Look on DIN 8 will always release in the same situation where a Marker may / may not?


----------



## Philpug (Oct 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> So is your list above essentially a statement on quality and "release tolerance levels"?
> 
> Just asking, I know you are an equipment guru
> 
> ...



On the table, they will both release the same way. it is how they function when they are used. I am not saying all Looks and all Markers  but the Look (and Salomon) single pivot toe have more elasticity where it can take more shock before it releases allowing it to (in some cases) can be skied. On the above chart, I am a N with a BSL of 295 which makes me a 9.5 DIN. I was skiing my Rossi Pivot 155's at 8 for more of last season and never pre released and never felt that I was in danger of releasing. My Marker Griffons at the same time were set at 10 to have the same confidence.


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Cool - thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2012)

Let's just say that Marker has a reputation for pre-releasing.:angry:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

Philpug said:


> On the table, they will both release the same way. it is how they function when they are used. I am not saying all Looks and all Markers  but the Look (and Salomon) single pivot toe have more elasticity where it can take more shock before it releases allowing it to (in some cases) can be skied. On the above chart, I am a N with a BSL of 295 which makes me a 9.5 DIN. I was skiing my Rossi Pivot 155's at 8 for more of last season and never pre released and never felt that I was in danger of releasing. My Marker Griffons at the same time were set at 10 to have the same confidence.


This post has be waxing fondly of our wedding vows.


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> This post has be waxing fondly of our wedding vows.



You know you are a ski fanatic when a discussion on DIN's turns into a parallel for marriage vows. hahaha


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> You know you are a ski fanatic when a discussion on DIN's turns into a parallel for marriage vows. hahaha


There was ski terminology in our wedding ceremony.  The officiator is the Lange Dynastar rep, and the Blizzard Rep walked me to the front of the room. 
Phil did promise to be the Marker to my Look and never prerelease. :grin:
It was a very fun wedding. And it was a powder day.  SnoSeek was there!


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha, that is very cool! Vows on the slope?


----------



## Philpug (Oct 18, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> This post has be waxing fondly of our wedding vows.



Hehehehe... you had me at "waxing" ;-)


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> SnoSeek was there!



Yeah, he told me about this. I think his Facebook status that day was: I went skiing and a wedding party broke out!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry about the hijack, but it was a fun diversion, eh? 

Maybe this should be separated out to a different thread, but seriously, Phil's post reminded me of our wedding vows and I had to chuckle. 
I looked up SnoSeek's timeline just for fun and also got a chuckle out of it. 


> [FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]Met up witha couple friends and a suprisingly large group of their friends/family. The shocker....they announced they were getting married at noon mid-mtn!!!! All this was in the middle of a raging snowstorm. Snorkel deep pow for wedding cake, what an afternoon of fantastic vibes!!![/FONT]
> [FONT=lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]Best Wedding EVER!!​




FWIW, My DIN is usually 7, but like Philpug, I set my din based on the binding. 

[/FONT]​


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 18, 2012)

^ FWIW, I did not know that snoseek was referring to your wedding. Belated congratulations!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

The bride and groom wore contemporary SOS Ski wear with a vintage vibe. 
Both donned in the Anorak 1/4 zip with hood.
She skied away on 2013 Blizzard Sambas with Marker Demo Bindings Din 7.  Her wedding shoes were 2012 Tecnica Bushwacker's size 23.5

He skied away on 2013 Blizzard Gunsmokes with Look Pivot 18 Bindings Din 9.   His wedding shoes were 2013 Nordica Patron Pro's size 25.5

It was a very good day!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 19, 2012)

wow! i havent really been following the forums too close for awhile, but if i'm not confusing usernames, phil was a pa guy (blue mt sno-cone snow phil?) and you were from the midwest? now youre living the dream together in Reno after a slopeside wedding?! was this an internet courtship? sorry for the threadjack and if the ?'s are too personal but this is a helluva lot more fascinating than another din setting thread!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 19, 2012)

gorgonzola said:


> wow! i havent really been following the forums too close for awhile, but if i'm not confusing usernames, phil was a pa guy (blue mt sno-cone snow phil?) and you were from the midwest? now youre living the dream together in Reno after a slopeside wedding?! was this an internet courtship? sorry for the threadjack and if the ?'s are too personal but this is a helluva lot more fascinating than another din setting thread!



You named the players and figured it all out. As far as "how", not to get into the details, we worked on a lot of projects together for Epic and had a good friendship. Business took us both west for different reasons and as they say, the rest is downhill. We are just a couple of skibums "living the dream" so I am not sure how much more fascinating it is compared to your average DIN thread, but thanks.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 19, 2012)

congratulations! that's frikkin' awesome! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bigbog (Oct 19, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> You might as well ask what everyone's pant sizes are.



Believe me _riv_ some people are into that, that and spreading every conceivable made up story about positive-thinking people....even when they're into their 40s+.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 19, 2012)

Trekchick said:


> Phil did promise to be the Marker to my Look and never prerelease. :grin:
> It was a very fun wedding. And it was a powder day.  SnoSeek was there!


Cute! Sounds perfect!! 


...and at the end of the day his Boneafide got some vert with her Cochise


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Hold it, stop! When I was replying to rivercoil's second post, there was only 1 or 2 pages. I was multitasking and by the time I posted a reply I saw that there were 5 pages! So please excuse me if my last post seemed missplaced.
> 
> I was not trying to start a dick measuring contest. This is a ski site, and I know there are a lot better and dedicated skiers than me, especially seeing as I've spent* FOUR* of the last 8 years in the middle-east (2 Iraq, 2 Afghanistan) while in the Marines and as a contractor, so my skiing isn't nearly as good as it should be, which is also the reason I've been on this site 5 years and only have 500 posts.
> 
> ...



I just saw this. I was talking about Riv's not yours.


----------

